# Snell Type E II loudspeakers, please help me decide what to do



## Qonmus

I'll skip the explanations and just say that I have come into a free pair of Snell Type E II loudspeakers with a dead tweeter on one and a blown speaker on the other. 

 I went to Snell's website to look up replacement parts and thought it was mostly reasonable, but then again, I really have no idea at all what is reasonable or not.

 Would it be worth it to order replacement parts for these? Are these decent speakers? 

 I tried googling a bit but didn't turn up a whole lot of useful information (perhaps I didn't search long enough), but I thought it would save me some time if I asked on here first. 

 It seems that the tweeter would be 95USD to replace and the other speaker would be 150USD. Is there a problem with just replacing those components? Should I replace everything at once? 

 Thanks!

 edit :

 I have more or less decided to go ahead with this project, so I am going to change this thread to a gear recommendation request. 

 I need a way to power them. I will be running RCA ICs straight from my DAC, so all I am concerned with is powering the speakers effectively. 

 So I realize I can get either an amplifier or a receiver; my first inclination is to go with the receiver, as this could be used for other things. It would be nice to be able to pass the signal from the DAC through the receiver as a transport to an external headphone amplifier; is there any reason I wouldn't be able to do this?

 I will need a recommendation from someone for this. I got these speakers for free, so I'd like to keep the whole project kind of cheap. Once I add in the the repairs and a receiver this could get expensive rather quickly, and there are other gears (headphone related) that I would rather sink money into. I just want a decent speaker system that can get loud when I want it. What I'm saying is that I would like to keep the receiver under 140USD or so. I realize this might be a tall order and that these speakers probably deserve something better, but this is all I'm willing to muster up at the moment on this particular endeavor. 

 So the options I've considered are A) a new receiver; something like http://www.amazon.com/Teac-AG790A-AG...1246588&sr=8-1 which claims to deliver 100W per channel. B) a vintage receiver; something like http://cgi.ebay.com/MARANTZ-2216-STE...d=p3286.c0.m14 . I think the Marantz gear is quite attractive and looks built to last. My issue is that this receiver claims 16watts per channel, which doesn't sound like nearly enough to me. I understand wattage can be measured differently and some companies employ dubious practices to produce their ratings, but that doesn't make 16 watts per channel sound any higher. 

 Thanks guys. 

 Also, crazy that this thread has like 4500 views.


----------



## Happy Camper

Yes, they are good speakers and it would be worth rebuilding them. You may consider rebuilding all speaker/tweeters. There could well be a tonal difference between the new and old drivers.


----------



## Qonmus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, they are good speakers and it would be worth rebuilding them. You may consider rebuilding all speaker/tweeters. There could well be a tonal difference between the new and old drivers._

 

See this turning into a real can of worms, but I must say I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on the A5's a while back. This will be more fun.

 Hope you don't mind if I steal your moniker for the afternoon...

 I guess I will start looking around for parts.

 If anyone else has any other input please chime in, thanks.


----------



## JadeEast

I think these are the speakers audionote based their speakers after.
 They all cost into the Kilo-buck so it's probably worth getting them running again.


----------



## tjohnusa

I would only replace what is needed. If you are not satisfied then get the other drivers later. Look on ebay for used drivers...it's a gamble but could save you big bucks if you can find the right part numbers.


----------



## Qonmus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would only replace what is needed. If you are not satisfied then get the other drivers later. Look on ebay for used drivers...it's a gamble but could save you big bucks if you can find the right part numbers._

 

Yeah, this is not a bad idea, but both speakers definitely need some new foam, and from what I've read it is very difficult to refoam these speakers as they are strangely shaped. 

 Anyone have any thoughts as far as amplification goes..? I am thinking for now I should just go with an older receiver, any thoughts on that? I don't know much as far as speakers go.

 edit :

 Does anyone know of a good place to order replacement drivers? Perhaps something cheaper than what Snell is asking for?


----------



## MatsudaMan

95 for tweet and 150 for driver is totally reasonable. I spent 300 bucks for a single Spendor driver. Don't buy used drivers off of ebay. Those are nice speakers and deserve to be replaced with legit drive units. Just get the new ones.


----------



## tim3320070

Have the woofer rebuilt/reconed locally for about $75 and buy the tweeter new.


----------



## NightOwl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Qonmus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have more or less decided to go ahead with this project, so I am going to change this thread to a gear recommendation request. 

 I need a way to power them. I will be running RCA ICs straight from my DAC, so all I am concerned with is powering the speakers effectively. 

 So I realize I can get either an amplifier or a receiver; my first inclination is to go with the receiver, as this could be used for other things. It would be nice to be able to pass the signal from the DAC through the receiver as a transport to an external headphone amplifier; is there any reason I wouldn't be able to do this?

 I will need a recommendation from someone for this. I got these speakers for free, so I'd like to keep the whole project kind of cheap. Once I add in the the repairs and a receiver this could get expensive rather quickly, and there are other gears (headphone related) that I would rather sink money into. I just want a decent speaker system that can get loud when I want it. What I'm saying is that I would like to keep the receiver under 140USD or so. I realize this might be a tall order and that these speakers probably deserve something better, but this is all I'm willing to muster up at the moment on this particular endeavor. 

 So the options I've considered are A) a new receiver; something like Amazon.com: TEAC AG-790A Stereo Receiver: Electronics which claims to deliver 100W per channel. B) a vintage receiver; something like MARANTZ 2216 - STEREO RECEIVER - SUPER NICE !!!! - eBay (item 310163502100 end time Sep-20-09 13:13:50 PDT) . I think the Marantz gear is quite attractive and looks built to last. My issue is that this receiver claims 16watts per channel, which doesn't sound like nearly enough to me. I understand wattage can be measured differently and some companies employ dubious practices to produce their ratings, but that doesn't make 16 watts per channel sound any higher. 

 Thanks guys. 

 Also, crazy that this thread has like 4500 views._

 

Wow. A blast from the past. The Snells are very good speakers. You have the MKII's with the rear firing tweeter? If so, you have to experiment with positioning since this really affects the imaging.

 You'll also have to check the replacement tweeter since IIRC the originals are discontinued and the replacement is not the same. You may have to order another to match. Have you double checked to make sure it's a problem with the tweeter and not the crossover as these have been known to go also? You can use a multimeter across the tabs of the tweeter to see if there's resistance. Should be 8 + ohms. None or low means the tweeter _is_ shot. 

 The Snells are extremely efficient, 90 or 92db spl, I forget which. That being said, the Marantz is still a little underpowered for the Snells which _will_ go loud. A good amp of at least 30 watts per channel would be better. I'm not familiar with the Teac, but I've heard that it can be a little noisy.

 If you care more about sound than looks and don't need a radio tuner, then this would be much better.

NAD STEREO INTEGRATED AMP 3155 - eBay (item 360182551216 end time Aug-30-09 09:56:07 PDT)

 If your heart is set on a receiver, then vintage Pioneer receivers as well as Marantz work well with the Snells.


----------



## Happy Camper

Yeah, a NAD amp will be a nice match.


----------



## Qonmus

I like the look of the NAD amp and would have no problem going this route, but it is a concern that I only have one DAC and I plan to use my laptop as my source. I wanted to run the DAC to a receiver which could then go to the speakers or my headphones. If the SQ would be enough of an improvement, though, I would consider going this route.

 I will check into the tweeter issue. I actually have no idea what works and what doesn't at this point, as I don't have any way to play them -- my friend's dad was going to toss them (what..?), and offered them to me. He was the original owner, but he doesn't want to bother with fixing them up. He said it was the tweeter on one and a blown speaker on the other, so I'm taking his word for it. I will be ordering the amp / receiver first to double check this.

 edit : just went and looked at the NAD amp one more time and noticed the headphone jack, so that answers that question -- another question concerning this -- is there any way this would be able to act as a preamp for headphones? I am planning on sticking with my 225i's for quite a while, and they have sounded great unamped up to this point, but it is something I would like to consider (and have strongly considered). It would be really nice to be able to run this out to a separate headphone amp.


----------



## NightOwl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Qonmus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-- is there any way this would be able to act as a preamp for headphones? I am planning on sticking with my 225i's for quite a while, and they have sounded great unamped up to this point, but it is something I would like to consider (and have strongly considered). It would be really nice to be able to run this out to a separate headphone amp._

 

Yes. A vintage integrated amplifier has just as many inputs and outputs as a receiver and the sound quality is better.
 If you ever decide to get into vinyl, the NAD also has a good phono preamp built in.


----------



## tim3320070

I have had a few older integrated amps myself and the NAD is not bad- older Adcom, Carver work as well. Having said that, I really liked my Cambridge Audio 640A (especially it's head out) which can be had for low $200's these days. None of those compare to separates like my current rig of Audio-gd gear though (at _much _higher cost).


----------



## Qonmus

Okay, well I really appreciate the wealth of information guys. I had no idea what to do with these things, but I've got it figured out now. I'm pretty excited about this project. These will be my first real speakers. I'm going to go ahead and take the integrated amp route.


----------



## NightOwl

Get 'em working and it'll be very, very nice for a first speaker setup. The Snells even sound a little livelier and more "modern" than a lot of vintage speakers. They'll scale well if you ever decide to upgrade the amp and will even work nicely with tubes. Enjoy.


----------



## Happy Camper

Can't wait to read your impressions. I went from NAD to an older (pre split) Carver and didn't care for it. Ended up with B&K. NAD is a solid performer.


----------



## Qonmus

So I've got an NAD 314 on the way. I wasn't totally sure what to go with, but this was made some time in the 90s; rated at 35 wpc. Everything I read about it said it sounded decent enough, even if it is a little cheap looking. It looked good to me in the pictures, very simple, so I'm hoping its not that bad. The Snells look rather elegant to me, and I wanted something aesthetically appealing to match them. Here's hoping. 

 If there's any interest in pics of the Snells I can see what I can do tomorrow -- they have aged well in my opinion. 

 I am going to see how they sound as-is, and then figure out with drivers need to be replaced.

 edit : could use some help with cables; this is my first foray into passive speakers, and I'm not sure what is necessary to hook these up. It looks like the banana clip style cable will work; you just plug these in and then screw the connector to tighten, is this correct?


----------



## Uncle Erik

Go for it! Don't worry about the NAD being "cheap," they have always made quality gear that's reasonably priced. You could do a lot worse. Also, the replacement speakers are reasonably priced - I've paid a lot more for a driver. Spend some time setting them up and don't be afraid to reconfigure your room to get the best sound.

 And some pics would be great!


----------



## NightOwl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Qonmus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_edit : could use some help with cables; this is my first foray into passive speakers, and I'm not sure what is necessary to hook these up. It looks like the banana clip style cable will work; you just plug these in and then screw the connector to tighten, is this correct?_

 

IIRC the Snells have 5 way binding posts. You can use banana plugs, spade lugs or bare wire. Banana plugs are the most convenient if you're going to be plugging and unplugging the speaker cables. Bare wire gets damaged (from compression) if you keep disconnecting and reconnecting.

 If you're going to use banana plugs, I find the BFA type give you the best connection. You don't _need_ to screw down the connector to hold bananas although it allows for a proper insertion. That's to hold bare wire or spade lugs.


----------



## Qonmus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go for it! Don't worry about the NAD being "cheap," they have always made quality gear that's reasonably priced. You could do a lot worse. Also, the replacement speakers are reasonably priced - I've paid a lot more for a driver. Spend some time setting them up and don't be afraid to reconfigure your room to get the best sound.

 And some pics would be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks -- I am planning on reconfiguring my room as best as possible, but its really rather cramped in here, which is a concern of mine. I will have about 15-24 inches of space between the speakers and any surface, so I hope that will suffice. They will be rather close to me most of the time though. I will (hopefully) be moving into a new place soon, so I'm going to have to keep speaker placement in mind while looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Owl, thanks for the responses. I am going to go with the banana clips. 

 Any suggestions on places to purchase reasonably priced cables? That is one area I am not interested in overspending on.


----------



## NightOwl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Qonmus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions on places to purchase reasonably priced cables? That is one area I am not interested in overspending on._

 

I've always bought my cables used from the usual places (ebay, Audiogon, Craigslist)

 You may get a variety of opinions on this. The problem with a lot of cheap speaker cables is that they have a tendency to oxidize/corrode underneath the insulating jacket within a couple of years which will affect conductivity and sound quality.

 Audioquest Type 4 or Type 6 is probably the most popular cheaper cable.

 There are a couple of home made speaker cable recipes that are well-liked using Cat5 cable but there's a fair amount of braiding involved. Chris Venhaus', TNT, and Gomer Cable if you want to search.

 I like these a lot.

Anti-Cables | Home


----------



## Qonmus

Got them working. One of them is, indeed, very much blown. The other one's working though! It's quite muddy, which I'm assuming is due to the fact that all of the foam is missing. I'm rocking out Sgt. Pepper's in mono anyways though. Enjoying it. 

 I wanted to check first to make sure the woofers needed to be replaced, but I'm going to order them ASAP now. Thanks again for the advice everyone.

 Another question : these support bi-wiring, but I did not buy bi-wire cables, in light of some of the information I came across.

 When I had the cables plugged into one binding post, sound only came from the tweeters; I attached the cables to the other binding post, and I think the tweeters are no longer working. I am assuming this is due to the speaker being bi-wired -- is there something I need to do bypass this?


----------



## Happy Camper

There should be jumpers between the connections that would feed both the tweeter and woofer. The jumpers should be from red to red and black to black.


----------



## Qonmus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There should be jumpers between the connections that would feed both the tweeter and woofer. The jumpers should be from red to red and black to black._

 

Thanks for the clarification, went ahead and ordered a pair of these. 

 Just want to emphasize how much I appreciate the input from everyone, I wouldn't have known where to begin.


----------



## tubes

How are things working out, have you got them up and running? I have a pair of the Snell EII and they are terrific speakers, very transparant, open, excellent dynamics etc.. You can get the woofers refoamed if they are still working. They perform better on low stands or you can tilt them back to fire up towards you. The Snell EII's are sort of still alive and well in the Audio Note ANE speakers but far more expensive, Peter Quotrup thinks the EII's are one of the best used speakers you can find so they are definately worth brining back up to spec.. I hope you get them working like the original speaker as they are truly worth it. BTW I get excellent results using an Odyssey Khartago amp.

 Phill


----------

